# Streaming sur Mac et en même temps la TV du salon?



## BlueVelvet (24 Mai 2014)

Bonjour les experts,

Je suis conscient que ma question est vraiment basique mais je ne trouve pas exactement cela dans ce forum...

Tout en continuant à acheter des DVD, je pense voir désormais quelques séries en streaming, avec le maïs grillé ou via quelques sites intéressants comme Drama Passion.

J'aimerais bien continuer de déguster les épisodes sur le grand écran de TV plutôt que le MacBook Pro...

Est-ce possible avec l'Apple TV? De lancer directement ce que l'on streame, en continu, sur la TV via l'Apple TV?

Merci d'avance  !


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Mai 2014)

oui en recopie vidéo (en cliquant sur l'icône airplay en dans la barre de statut du mac)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Et le partage à domicile avec iTunes.

Si tu veux lire le contenu de ta bibliothèque.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ou simplement le partage à domicile avec iTunes.



Oui à condition qu'il convertisse les fichiers en .mov et qu'il les intègres à sa bibliothèque non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Oui à condition qu'il convertisse les fichiers en .mov et qu'il les intègres à sa bibliothèque non ?



C'était un ajout pour d'autres contenus si il utilise iTunes également pour des films ou des séries.

Mais pour Dramapassion c'est ta méthode qu'il doit utiliser .

À noter qu'il existe également une application iOS pour Dramapassion si l'auteur à un iBidule.

Édition : Donc mauvaise interprétation de ma part et j'en suis désolé.


----------



## BlueVelvet (24 Mai 2014)

Waow merci pour ces réponses si rapides!

Je note donc. Mais je précise que je parlais bien de streaming, pas d'iTunes ou de films/épisodes stockés via iTunes ou autres. Juste pouvoir déporter l'image du streaming du Mac sur la TV.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------

Merci Paranormal, je vois que c'est en effet par la «recopie», comme dit Apple, que ça se passera.

Merci aussi COrentin, j'ignorais que Drama Passion a une iApp, je vais regarder.

Bonne soirée à vous!


----------

